# A beautiful moss/fern I never saw before



## jonny_ftm (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi,

I got my hands on a sample of a moss I never saw before that's now in my tank

Any help identifying it? It is much more structred then usual mosses I'm used to and leaves are much longer.


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

IMO
Fissidens fontanus


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

ngb2322 said:


> IMO
> Fissidens fontanus


YES!


----------



## tien13378 (Jul 23, 2007)

Fissidens fontanus in low light no CO2.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Fissidens zippelianus

http://www.aquariumplantsandsupplie...s-zippelianus&cName=aquarium-plants-fissidens


----------



## jclee (Aug 24, 2009)

That's a gorgeous moss! I might have to try my hand with that.


----------



## jonny_ftm (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi,

Thank you for the help. It looks indeed to be fissidens, but how can I know if it is *Fissidens fontanus*, *Fissidens sp. from Singapore*, or *Fissidens zippelianus *?

Anyway to know the subtle differences between these 3 mosses?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I think the Fissidens from Singapore is splachnobryoides: http://www.aquariumplantsandsupplie...achnobryoides&cName=aquarium-plants-fissidens

I think you have the zipp because it is more upright and not as branchy and bushy as fontanus.
http://www.aquariumplantsandsupplie...dens-fontanus&cName=aquarium-plants-fissidens

Where did you get it?


----------



## jonny_ftm (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi,

I got it from a friend. He got it from an aquarium of another hobbist. Source impossible to recall sadely

I just read on a site that leaves of the zipper ends in more pointed pattern. But nothing to help distinguish them

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50090


----------



## MaD_Sci (Aug 14, 2009)

fissidens "dwarf" species


----------

